# which is the better value?



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

What budget are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

$350.00 rts bow, arrows and release.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

I'd lean to Stinger, or save a bit more and get a better bow used from the Classifieds.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I've got a great APA Viper fully rigged out and ready to hunt Bob. I bought it thinking I might want to shoot it, but I really don't. $475 and it's yours


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey Jon, What are the specs of the bow and accessories and the year of the bow?
See a few different "Vipers".

Bob


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Please close thread.


----------

